# Alternative zu AutoIT v3



## MCrookieDe (7. Juli 2006)

Hi,
ich suche ein Script/Makro/Automatisierungs Programm.
Habe mir deswegen AutoIT v3 angeschaut. Funktioniert prima, allerdings
zu aufwendig bis man mal ein Script zusammen hat. 
Suche eher etwas in der Richtung: Record Button drücken, alle Klicks und Tastatureingaben werden aufgezeichet. Diese Folge bei Bedarf wieder abgespielt.
Kennt jemand sowas?

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## peethebee (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Bei der Flexibilität von AutoIt ist es eine wirklich sehr einfache Sprache. Ich kann versichern, dass man, wenn man sich eingearbeitet hat, sehr schnell zu den geünschten Ergebnissen kommt.
Aber gut. Es gibt für AutoIt Makrorekorder, die Maus- und Tastatureingaben aufzeichnen und daraus ein AutoIt-Skript basteln. Diese findest du im Paket Scite4AutoIt (http://www.autoitscript.com). Aber die Ergebnisse sind per Hand besser und sicherer. Aber einen Versuch ist es sicher wert.

peethebee


----------

